# Need some help with a 56k line



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

So you are thinking a RX pair and an TX pair?

Has anything changing since stopped working?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

It says the "2-wire" on front of card.

Fault is between circuit card and the router.

Router is the RJ-45 plug?


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Start the troubleshooting by drawing the blocks diagram.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

thats the confusing part to me. its not a tx/rx

its just one pair, but the jack has two. I am not sure if this is to emulate a t1 though. 

I am hoping to find the IDF 2morrow, but last time no one knew where it was, and no one would give me access to the blue prints. 

No one has worked on this, that i know of. at least no one has access to where the jack is, as its a secured area, and i have logs of every one who goes in and out. 

is there a way to test this line? I would assume it has no dial tone on it either


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the router is a cisco 1800 series, with a t1 wic card. 

I can not post pics of it, due to security reasons. But its a t1 card, smart jack in the room is punched for t1, but the car is only a single pair.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Go with your gut and find the IDF, and trace the wiring. Perhaps you will find something helpful. If not maybe bypass certain areas to see if you can narrow down the location of the fault. Maybe run a line from the card to the machine just to make sure it is actually a problem on the building side?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Go with your gut and find the IDF, and trace the wiring. Perhaps you will find something helpful. If not maybe bypass certain areas to see if you can narrow down the location of the fault. Maybe run a line from the card to the machine just to make sure it is actually a problem on the building side?


thats not possible. 

I thought about that, but the way its wired i just cant do it. 

Its a very old underground facility in chicago, which had a bunch of levels just built on top of it. 

I am hoping I can find this idf 2morrow


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I got excited, I thought we were talking about a 56kv line :laughing:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> thats not possible.
> 
> I thought about that, but the way its wired i just cant do it.
> 
> ...


Understood, That sucks, would've made for an easier time.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Understood, That sucks, would've made for an easier time.


thats normally one of the ways i trouble shoot when needed.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

So you are saying it's 1 pair from the telco but 2 pairs coming off the smartjack? That is fairly common with T1s that run over HDSL2.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I ended up fixing it.

I was given the wrong circuit ids. This sight has 2 56k, 2 t1s, and just incase a dial back up. 

they kept giving me the 56k ids, when they had t1, but no one knew it had been cut over to the t1. 

But as to why the t1 was not working. the cable had been damaged in a few places, and there was a water leak in to an idf cabinet that some one left open. Had to re pull a 200 pair and terminate, re do the cable from the smart jack to the block which had the 200 pair as well. 

But got it working and the world kept spinning


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

You will have that! Glad it all works now. We had an outside plant issue with our PRI last week, I had to stay at work til 11:30 PM so at&t could come in and out of the building. Not fun!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

that was the ****ty part. I have a few friends over at att, and since i had the wrong circuit id, things always looked fine!

Had I know the correct one, the error light was on the t1 indicating the jack was not connected!!!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Our issue was calls dropping, so I called a ticket into at&t and they came on site. They worked through the night (snowing!) to repair the trouble. They made sure it was good from the demarc, through the building, to the smartjack.
Are they actually still using the 56K line? LOL


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Our issue was calls dropping, so I called a ticket into at&t and they came on site. They worked through the night (snowing!) to repair the trouble. They made sure it was good from the demarc, through the building, to the smartjack.
> Are they actually still using the 56K line? LOL


yeah, its a quad back up. And if all else fails, they use a 56k dial back up!

A lot of large companies still use them too. 

I still do network engineering here and there, and people still want dial back ups, as a last resort


----------



## DJTheC (Apr 1, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Looking to get some help with a call I have.
> 
> Never really worked on these things, so hoping you guys can help me out.
> 
> ...


For future reference, the right two 56k cards are Frame Relay cards and run on wires 1&2 / 7&8. The CSU/DSU card will have 4 lights on it for the router. They are a digital 56k circuit.
Hope that helps out in the future.


----------

